# Western Saddlery Saddle- Quality?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Found this:









western saddlery saddles


I have a western saddlery saddle. I was able to find their website but they give no information on what and how the saddles are made, etc... I'm going to email them with pictures so see if they can tell me about it since they are a small custom saddle maker, hopefully they'll remember it. So my...




www.horseforum.com


----------



## Leya (Dec 29, 2020)

bsms said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already read the few other posts on them, was hoping someone could give me some more updated info.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you raise the jockey and look at the tree? 

I would probably pass if you aren't 100% sure that it will hold up. And looking at it, I'm wondering if you'll find it a bit big, and maybe the seat some wide for you.


----------



## Leya (Dec 29, 2020)

boots said:


> Can you raise the jockey and look at the tree?
> 
> I would probably pass if you aren't 100% sure that it will hold up. And looking at it, I'm wondering if you'll find it a bit big, and maybe the seat some wide for you.


It's a 16in seat and 6.5in gullet I think, fits the exact measurements I need. What should I look for that might be a good or bad sign when examining the tree?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Best tree is a rawhide covered wood tree. But that adds a lot of weight. Most riders do fine with a fiberglass tree. Sometimes those come rawhide covered. My colt starting saddle is light and has a "ralide" tree, for putting on and taking off over and over.

Absolutely avoid a wood tree with a rough cloth covering. Occasionally the cloth will be painted with acrylic, but you can still see it's a cloth covering.

Set the saddle on its' front end, push from the back. Also alternate pushing more on one side and then the other. There shouldn't be give in the tree.

I asked about the seat size because that saddle looks like it is more rounded than many females like. Some call it a wide twist. Most females prefer a narrow twist, or they feel like they are riding a barrel. 

Seat size preference seems to have some regional influence. I'm a size 7 and ride a 14", a 14.5", and a 15". I notice in other areas people ride bigger seats.

Best wishes in your saddle search.


----------



## farrieremily (Jul 8, 2018)

The wide twist would put me off as well. 
The seat should curve up and in so you’re not riding a plank.








Excuse my crappy edit but the red line should give you an idea what a narrower seat will be shaped like.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe that is a "Big W". They were bought out by Big Horn.


----------



## Leya (Dec 29, 2020)

boots said:


> Best tree is a rawhide covered wood tree. But that adds a lot of weight. Most riders do fine with a fiberglass tree. Sometimes those come rawhide covered. My colt starting saddle is light and has a "ralide" tree, for putting on and taking off over and over.
> 
> Absolutely avoid a wood tree with a rough cloth covering. Occasionally the cloth will be painted with acrylic, but you can still see it's a cloth covering.
> 
> ...


Here is what I could see of the tree, looks to just be wood, what do you think? I rode in it and am so used to riding wide horses bareback that the wide twist does not bother me. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I think you're right. 

Probably good for light riding. Don't dally to the horn for even pulling a heavy branch or bale.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe an earlier version of Wenger saddles? 

I had a western saddlery saddle that was made by Wenger saddles.


----------

